# Carpet beetles



## Ava K (Apr 19, 2016)

For a few weeks now I have been finding about 2-3 little black bugs in my room a day. After a quick internet search I found out that they are carpet beetles. Is there any way that they have been coming from my hedgie's food or shavings? Have you maybe heard of this before is just what I'm wondering. Any feedback I can get on this would be great!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I have never heard of them before, or seen them talked about on Hedgehog Central. Sorry I can't help, maybe someone else will have something insightful to say?


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

They're really common household bugs. I discovered them one year in my old apartment when I got really anxious about every bug I saw after being afraid of getting bedbugs from someone I knew. Some places have bigger carpet beetle infestations, so you see them more. I found the little spiky worm babies too, in my laundry basket in my closet, because they like dark places and fabric. Most people don't even realize they're sharing their house with them.


----------



## Ava K (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you so much! Is there any easy way you know how to get rid of them?


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

We used to spray the edges of the carpet in every room with a really potent insect killer that specifically listed carpet beetles and had instructions for killing them, but that was before we had hedgies and it was when I was irrationally panicked over preventing bed bugs so I was trying to kill any and every bug. You'd have to research pet safe alternatives. Diatomaceous earth might work, but I'm not sure where you'd put it, like if you'd put it down along the edges of every room in the same way or not. The adult carpet beetles can fly, and the babies like to stay where it's dark, so I'm not sure.


----------



## MaryAndrews (May 24, 2016)

You can take help from pest control specialist.


----------



## AdelineHicks (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, here are some tips that can help you to get rid of carpet beetle:
You can vacuum the whole house which is a better than vacuuming just carpet.
Discard infested garments right away.
Wash all the fabrics by using hot water to clean them.
You can try to use insecticide which contains allethrin, bendiocarbs, and chlorpyrifos.
If still you found any beetle, then you can consult an exterminator in East Bay or you can hire your local professional pest control who have years of experience and provide cost effective solutions to your pest problem.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is two years old. Please don't post on old threads.


----------



## AdelineHicks (Jul 18, 2018)

nikki said:


> This thread is two years old. Please don't post on old threads.


Sorry for the inconvenience!
Actually, last week I was also dealing with similar issue with carpet beetles. That is why I gave some tips regarding this.


----------

